# Have you ever talked to another TBT member?



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2006)

On the phone?
On a mic/webcam chat?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 24, 2006)

Umm...I think I've talked to....7 people.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Jul 24, 2006)

*has talk to no one here.*


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 24, 2006)

No one.  I don't really want to.  No offense to anyone, though!    
^_^


----------



## KatzMotel (Jul 24, 2006)

Can't say I ever have. Personally, I think it breaks the limit of how far I'm willing to take my online socialising. At least _some_ anonymity isn't a bad thing. Surrender that, and I feel things get a little too _real_, if you get me. And besides, I don't have a mic or webcam anyway.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 24, 2006)

Ive talked to ZF on the phone.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 24, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Ive talked to ZF on the phone.


Haven't you talked to him face-to-face lol?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 24, 2006)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Ive talked to ZF on the phone.


 Dang it, you took what I was going to say


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 24, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't you go to the same school <_<.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 24, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but i won't say what one...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 24, 2006)

With Skype, I've talked to a few of you..

But I've got _real-life_ friends, so not too many of you.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 24, 2006)

I've talked to lot... Storm, PoD, Mino, Darth, and Pokefab on the phone, and lots of others with Skype, Blast being teh notable. <3


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I've talked to lot... Storm, PoD, Mino, Darth, and Pokefab on the phone, and lots of others with Skype, Blast being teh notable. <3


 What about MSN?


----------



## sunate (Jul 24, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> With Skype, I've talked to a few of you..
> 
> But I've got _real-life_ friends, so not too many of you.


 I don't have a microphone


----------



## Micah (Jul 25, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> On the phone?
> On a mic/webcam chat?


 Don't know anyone's phone number.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 25, 2006)

MSN probably doesn't count, but I do talk to TwilightKing every other day.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 25, 2006)

:no:  :| Nobody..nobody but.....these broken Computer speakers....


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 25, 2006)

I've just heard them talk on the podcast


----------



## Linkerator (Jul 25, 2006)

I've talked with Bulerias, PKMN, Blast, and POKEFAB via Skype. But it's hard for them to hear me because Skype hates my microphone, it works perfect for everything else. >_<


----------



## ƒish (Jul 25, 2006)

I unwillingly said stuff to zero... >_>

My buddy was over, and i was on the phone with this girl, and he started recording what i was saying, i turned around and was like "what the... oh my gosh..."

I hope you enjoyed my voice zero. >_>


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 25, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 25, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jul 25, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 25, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Kyle (Jul 25, 2006)

Nobody. I don't meet up with people online and I don't plan to. Sorry folks.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 25, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 25, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 25, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

Here's a list of the people I've talked to.

Bul, Justin, Zeldafreak, Henhouse, Pokefab, Bast, Sporge, Darth


so that makes 8


----------



## Copper (Jul 25, 2006)

I've only talked to Justin and that is about it


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 25, 2006)

somebody host that vocie clip of fish on rapid share, I want it. :|


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 25, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> somebody host that vocie clip of fish on rapid share, I want it. :|


Nope... give me 5000B and its yours..


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 25, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how 'bout 10....dy four....twenty four?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 25, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hm.. i'll have to ask fish if he's voice could be selled that cheap


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 25, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll give you 10K bells. >_>


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds like we have a deal =)

Deal?..


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then I'll get it from you for free, because you're generous


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 25, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll be strict with my piracy policy


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 26, 2006)

I must be the only person here that's never talked on a phone or anything with any other TBT member. 

*Looks Around*

*Room Is Empty*

Yep.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> I must be the only person here that's never talked on a phone or anything with any other TBT member.
> 
> *Looks Around*
> 
> ...


 In the corner! I'm here too!

...*sob*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 26, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah... I guess we're in the Club of the Two No-Talkies.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Woo! Go CotTNT!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 26, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DEAL!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can I buy it from you for 1k?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmmk, I'll pm you for info... I'll need to look where to upload it tho..


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 26, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 upload it on rapid share.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 26, 2006)

Selling my voice for money... you smart smart people. D:

I'm so happy he didn't get me singing.     

i sang the What is Love song to a friend as a joke, in a gay voice. >_>


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 26, 2006)

I just got a mic today, so now I can sell my voice or somthing >.>


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 26, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 26, 2006)

Holy Carp.

And Fish told ME my voice sounds high.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Holy Carp.
> 
> And Fish told ME my voice sounds high.


 I think FIsh is te second one talking.. not sure.. he never told me if that was him..


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 26, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## henhouse (Jul 26, 2006)

PKMN, Darth, Terry, Linkerator, Bul, Bast, POKEFAB, MasterDS

Plus other people        			 just people ik on other forums.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 26, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Holy Carp.
> 
> And Fish told ME my voice sounds high.


 Mines not high at all, i've got a deep, soft voice as i'm told by several --two dozen people. >_>

And that one was when i was laughing.     

Plus i dont sound great on a mic, i'm just cute, not sexy. : (


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 26, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jul 26, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Micah (Jul 27, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually there's 3. *sniff*


----------



## AnimalE10 (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't get what you guys are talking because I am new here. :yes:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

AnimalE10 said:
			
		

> I don't get what you guys are talking because I am new here. :yes:


 They are talking about if they talked to any other members on the phone or over the internet with a microphone.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh ok I knew that I just want to do that for some reason.


----------



## Robin (May 28, 2009)

Sorry about this...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 28, 2009)

Besides Shadow Jolteon, no. But if Wii Speak counts, then there have been a few...


----------



## kalinn (May 28, 2009)

i have a couple peoples msn. 
i have one persons phone number. 
and i hear them talk on ws all the time.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (May 28, 2009)

oh a few really good friends two especially who know who they are I have talked to.


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 28, 2009)

one of my best friends go on this site so i see him everyday


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2009)

dsmaster64 on skye... ohdangitsgabby via wiispeak on the channel

um... hm..


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

A few people...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

Monster bump... 2 months short of 3 years!  But you guys are on topic so I'll let it slide


----------



## Joe (May 28, 2009)

Loads of people, on Wii-Speak.
But I've met colm Fitzi


----------



## fitzy (May 28, 2009)

On MSN! And I've met some in my area.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, quite a few, actually.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 3, 2009)

A few!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 3, 2009)

Just RiiRii because we're awesome like that.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 3, 2009)

no, why would i want to? thats like, stalker-ish

well, unless you count my actual friend on this site, then i guess once...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 3, 2009)

Only HD821.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 3, 2009)

On the phone.. Me and Coffeh talk all the time!
It's pretty hilarious. I love talking to her.


----------



## RiiRii (Jun 5, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Just RiiRii because we're awesome like that.


Yea me and Rockman here talk all the time!!!! Oh and ive talked to The_Lone_Wolf a few times on the phone!!!!! I love talking to all my friends...They always seem to cheer me up when im sad!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

nope


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Talked To Ryudo_Dragoon on the phone. =D

He sounds funny. =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> no, why would i want to? thats like, stalker-ish
> 
> well, unless you count my actual friend on this site, then i guess once...


But he takes advantage of people ;0


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Talked To Ryudo_Dragoon on the phone. =D
> 
> He sounds funny. =P


Haha.
Newbs 

xd Really?
He actually gave you his number?


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 5, 2009)

I haven't talked on the phone, but I've texted Hub12 and Miranda. 
I'm going to talk to Coffeebean on the phone, one of these days...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>->
<-<

Yes. Why?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just... wondering.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

I've spoken to certain people on here who have Wiispeak. ACROX, cryindarkness, and some others have heard my voice. I've spoken to ohdangitsgabby and dsmaster64 and some others. But one of my best friends is on here, but she doesn't come on anymore.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I've spoken to certain people on here who have Wiispeak. ACROX, cryindarkness, and some others have heard my voice. I've spoken to ohdangitsgabby and dsmaster64 and some others. But one of my best friends is on here, but she doesn't come on anymore.


You were hyper. xDD


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I've spoken to certain people on here who have Wiispeak. ACROX, cryindarkness, and some others have heard my voice. I've spoken to ohdangitsgabby and dsmaster64 and some others. But one of my best friends is on here, but she doesn't come on anymore.


I've heard you.

It sounded like you were high... .-.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Princess (Jun 5, 2009)

In real life


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, I remember that. Thank gabby.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

If anyone of you heard my voice, you'd faint from the epic leetness and awesomeness :O
My friend's say my voice is seriously deep and makes me sound like The Voice from the Optimum commercial.


----------



## Princess (Jun 5, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double this.
xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> If anyone of you heard my voice, you'd faint from the epic leetness and awesomeness :O
> My friend's say my voice is seriously deep and makes me sound like The Voice from the Optimum commercial.


My voice cracked in my video with my cat... But you can hear me in that.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_0
What the hell did she do to you?!
Seems like she possessed you.  :r


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worse...


----------



## Thunder (Jun 5, 2009)

Nope, no one.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Sad for you Piggy D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Sad for you Piggy D:


I'm going to take that as an insult and go cry in my corner now.


----------



## Princess (Jun 5, 2009)

liiiiiiiiiiies
al call me right now and ill bet you, that you still sound high xDD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.

Piggy is another name I made for you, since Bacon Boii is too old now D:
Come out of the corner plocks..

Can I see your cat video :O

Also, I've heard Mimi and Aaron's voice on AC CF, but that's it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> liiiiiiiiiiies
> al call me right now and ill bet you, that you still sound high xDD


call u? how the heck am I supposed to do that>?


----------



## Princess (Jun 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you pick up a phone.
then dial a number
xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Alfred.

We have this thing called a "Phone" and you can talk people from far away with it.

Try it sometime! =]


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean cans. I don't use phones. I tie string to cans, cause kids these days are too dependent on phones... That's why it's hard for me to meet many people, I use string and cans. That's how I communicate with Jeremy.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2009)

Muse and Furry. We used Skype. :]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Muse and Furry. We used Skype. :]


You have skype? No one I ever ask has it...


----------



## Princess (Jun 5, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> <big>*Muse*</big> and Furry. We used Skype. :]


Where did my daddy go?? D:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muse comes on.


----------



## Princess (Jun 5, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN?? D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once I get my microphone, I'm getting it probably.
Or I'm just going to use MSN for the TBT users D:


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 5, 2009)

No one..... :/


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 5, 2009)

well on wii-speak Rockman and Riirii they are 2 of my top friends. otherwise I have chated a little bit with Riirii on the phone.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 5, 2009)

I've talked with a few people on this site.  I should really think about installing Skype one of these days.


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2009)

Probably like 10-15 different various people from here, not all still come here but they did at a time.


----------



## Paradox (Jun 5, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> With Skype, I've talked to a few of you..
> 
> But I've got _real-life_ friends, so not too many of you.


That's a total rooster move right there.

I've talked to two people.. I know them in real life.. I don't particularly like them.. they're kind of ass-holes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

No and I don't want to.
I'm way to shy. The only people i'd consider talking to are Cry and Coffeh.


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2009)

Paradox said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 years late.


----------



## Paradox (Jun 5, 2009)

Excuse me if I sound rude but was there a reason for pointing that out?


----------



## Pear (Jun 6, 2009)

Nephewjack's my real life friend, so I talk to him everyday.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

I dunno, maybe like 15ish on a mic chat, and then 5 on the phone, and 5 in person.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 7, 2009)

I've talked to a few people on Skype.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

I've talked to gabs on the phone. <3
Gabs knows I'm as crazy, mental, and evil on the phone as I am on here ^^


----------



## ACfan192 (Jun 7, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> On the phone?
> On a mic/webcam chat?


Yeah, Darth, remember our "late-night-chats" during Tide? -shifty-


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

In person with pear40. We're friends.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 7, 2009)

Text me.<3

My number: 911


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Text me.<3
> 
> My number: 911


I just sent you a text.
Respond back baby quiteeen


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't like people who completely mispell my name.

It's Quinten.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2009)

Only two people.

Since they're like family.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

nope. No offense, but that's kinda creepy.  Someone would have to become a VERY good friend on here in order for me to give out my number... And if someone from my school joined I'd flip... this is my place away from school.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

On Xbox. =P


----------



## Caleb (Jun 7, 2009)

I have skype but no, i never have,


----------



## Kyle (Jun 12, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Nobody. I don't meet up with people online and I don't plan to. Sorry folks.


I WAS SUCH A STUPID *censored.7.2* BACK THEN

(and yes I have now)


----------



## rafren (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah...But just on Wii Speak.


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jun 12, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> I have skype but no, i never have,


cool, I have that too, I think... there's a sticker on my new laptop that says "skype"  and I have a web cam, but I dont use either or know how to.


But anyway, I have never talked to anyone from here other than on here or on AC, and I guess I never will, and I guess that's okay


----------



## Amy (Jun 12, 2009)

I have talked to ...............................
Helen
colm fitzi 
shona
fitzy
hannah
midnight
niall 
sinep1 
joe


----------



## Phil (Jun 12, 2009)

i have some on msn
i talk to someone everyday on ws.
i have someones phone number


----------



## PaJami (Jun 12, 2009)

I've talked to Mirandi, AndyB, Trikki, Sean, and a few others on Xbox Live.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm best friends with Wii Master 64 so yes.


----------



## Otaku :D (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm friends with Coffeebean! in real life, so.. Yeah, I have. ._.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a rather unpleasant person when the mic turns on, aren't you?



<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Hahahaha, as if I would know? =D</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, Spoken to a few people.
Msn, xbox where ever.


----------



## Bluezone777 (Jun 12, 2009)

I never talked to anyone on the internet over the phone or mic.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

Otaku :D said:
			
		

> I'm friends with Coffeebean! in real life, so.. Yeah, I have. ._.


You know Jenn irl? Does she talk about me?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2009)

Otaku :D said:
			
		

> I'm friends with Coffeebean! in real life, so.. Yeah, I have. ._.


I'm surprised you got out of there alive :O


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 12, 2009)

No, well yes.
My sister and friend Cody.
I've talked to some over wii speak too.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Otaku :D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. We went to school together but now we're going to different high schools. I never really talked about the people on here.

@crash: She was lucky =p


----------



## Otaku :D (Jun 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only person I remember you telling me about wassomeone that said they imgainged you'd wear a straight jacket. o_o;;


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 12, 2009)

Otaku :D said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS CRASH XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Otaku :D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see. The Tbt-teers meaning NOTHING to you.  :'(


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....I don't just randomly talk about us with a bunch of people that go to my school, mega ._.
And just because I don't talk about you guys doesn't mean it doesn't mean anything to me.

Damn. All of the TBT-Teers are jellybeans =p


----------



## yuba (Jun 12, 2009)

i have. like 3 to 4 ppl but like only once or twice.i think they are funny and sometimes weird but look whos talkin(typin) so they cooler then cool i guess.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NU UH I NOT JEALOUS AT ALL.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Otaku :D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD lol, yup, all me xP


----------

